# Vape King Slither.IO Massive Giveaway



## Gizmo (19/5/16)

We feel like giving away away a awesome Laisimo L1 to a lucky forum member.

All you gamer's out there. Who of you can get the best score in the world famous Slither.IO




http://slither.io/

The person with the best score wins:

 Laisimo L1 200W 
 2 X Tesiyi 2600MAH 40A Batteries
Ceravape Cerabis Ceramic Tank Black

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (19/5/16)

Competition ends one week from now: 26th May 2016 @ 10:00AM


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/16)

Can I enter?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

Also , great comp @Gizmo , how will you regulate entries?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/16)

Rules:


Each contestant gets as many entries as hey want
Vendors and Staff of Vendors and Staff of Ecigssa are not elligible for the prize
Members should have a minimum of 20 posts to qualify for the competition
The person with the highest score will be chosen as the winner at closing date
No cheating!
GLHF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (19/5/16)

Does increasing FOV constitute cheating ?


----------



## Gizmo (19/5/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Does increasing FOV constitute cheating ?



No. We are aware there are Google chrome extensions.. So if you wish to increase your FOV you can do so.. It really isnt much of a hack.. You see more but there is a lot of sudden pop-in as its not designed at FOV of that level. Risk/Reward ratio

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoeB786 (19/5/16)

Nice comp


----------



## KimVapeDashian (19/5/16)

Gizmo said:


> No. We are aware there are Google chrome extensions.. So if you wish to increase your FOV you can do so.. It really isnt much of a hack.. You see more but there is a lot of sudden pop-in as its not designed at FOV of that level. Risk/Reward ratio



I just wanted to clarify, as i like to do that


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Rules:
> 
> 
> Each contestant gets 3 entries
> ...



Can I change my first entry as I was unaware we only got 3?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Can I change my first entry as I was unaware we only got 3?



Hmmmm ok fine  I edited the rules  You may enter as many times as you want


----------



## Attie (19/5/16)

easy peasy lemon squeezy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

@Attie , good job  this game is harder in my phone than I expected


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmmm ok fine  I edited the rules  You may enter as many times as you want



Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/16)

eeek, this game was designed by aliens, for the sole purpose of destroying huge chunks of time 

I got to somewhere around 3500

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (19/5/16)

This game is gonna make me loose my s&*%t lol... very addictive and frustrating at the same time

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

Nice job


----------



## ettiennedj (19/5/16)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tallies Sadler (19/5/16)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (19/5/16)

ettiennedj said:


> View attachment 54859



Wow! Quite achievement! Keep them coming!


----------



## ettiennedj (19/5/16)

Gizmo said:


> Wow! Quite achievement! Keep them coming!



Thanks @Gizmo . Watching this thread like a hawk and thanks for the awesome comp!


----------



## Gizmo (19/5/16)

I am feeling generous. I am now going to throw in a Cerabis Tank in Black as well. Updated Main thread with prize info.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/5/16)

With my score, I'd be lucky to win an O-ring.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (20/5/16)

Im getting better. 



Thats what she said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Attie (20/5/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (20/5/16)

Attie said:


> View attachment 54887



Attie!! Nicely done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (20/5/16)

Yoh , great job @Attie  you playing on PC or mobile app?


----------



## VapeSnow (20/5/16)

@Attie are you running a script?


----------



## Stosta (20/5/16)

Great Compo!


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/5/16)

What if i just photoshopped my score? lol is this how we should submit? via screenshot?


----------



## Attie (20/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Yoh , great job @Attie  you playing on PC or mobile app?



Thanks man, playing on pc.



VapeSnow said:


> @Attie are you running a script?



Hahahaha, for real?. No, I am using the chrome extension, we are allowed to use.


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/5/16)

This is not gaming 

Ask me to kill Oryx on hard mode or get Prestige 15

Nice one @Gizmo Nice giveaway


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)

Damn I don't have 20 posts yet. Guess this one counts?

Plus I doubt I'll beat Attie.


----------



## VapeSnow (20/5/16)

Attie said:


> Thanks man, playing on pc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, for real?. No, I am using the chrome extension, we are allowed to use.



Yeah i was talking about the extension still a script tho. Cool man awesome score you have there.


----------



## Attie (20/5/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah i was talking about the extension still a script tho. Cool man awesome score you have there.



No thats simply a zoom hack, scripting is completely different.

Definition of a script - Another *term* for macro or batch file, a script is a list of commands that can be executed without user interaction


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)

Where do you get that zoom hack?


----------



## Salty C Bear (20/5/16)

Guess I know what Ill be doing instead of studying this weekend....


----------



## VapeSnow (20/5/16)

Attie said:


> No thats simply a zoom hack, scripting is completely different.
> 
> Definition of a script - Another *term* for macro or batch file, a script is a list of commands that can be executed without user interaction



Okay my bad i see now you can get the Slither mods extension you can download. 

See with the script you run you can do the same as to what the mods extension does thats why i was a bit confused. 

Bro even with the zoom option i suck balls at this game!

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Attie (20/5/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay my bad i see now you can get the Slither mods extension you can download.
> 
> See with the script you run you can do the same as to what the mods extension does thats why i was a bit confused.
> 
> Bro even with the zoom option i suck balls at this game!



It's just a chrome extension you can download, just allows you to zoom out, play with friend, change skins and also the background.


----------



## VapeSnow (20/5/16)

Attie said:


> It's just a chrome extension you can download, just allows you to zoom out, play with friend, change skins and also the background.



Yeah i know bro


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (20/5/16)

Awesome idea for a compo guys! And great prizes too! Sadly I lag out too often at my office (and really people can see I'm playing games), but will give it a good go tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Attie (20/5/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (20/5/16)

@Attie that is a proper mean score bro.


----------



## Kaizer (20/5/16)

I hate you @Attie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ruan (20/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im getting better.
> View attachment 54883
> 
> 
> Thats what she said.



Oh my word! was going to post my score and then saw yours, here I go again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (20/5/16)

Damn lag is killing me. No lag or difficult on mobile or easier + lag on pc. The vape gods aint on my side. Looks like @Attie is the slitheren baws!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Attie (20/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Damn lag is killing me. No lag or difficult on mobile or easier + lag on pc. The vape gods aint on my side. Looks like @Attie is the slitheren baws!



Yeah the lag is quite annoying


----------



## Ruan (20/5/16)

Getting there! Lag got me at just over 16k something. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (20/5/16)

Lag is terrible sorry will drive me insane I'll pass

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/5/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/5/16)

I think I can I know I can

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)

The Zoom hack makes this a lot easier!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan (20/5/16)

Wrathserver said:


> View attachment 54976
> 
> 
> The Zoom hack makes this a lot easier!


Kidding me! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wrathserver (20/5/16)

Ruan said:


> Kidding me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I'm out now, this took me the better part of the day.


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/5/16)

Does using a really big screen count as cheating? 

** -- This is a fake score -- ** Please dont be Discouraged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (20/5/16)

@BuzzGlo


----------



## Gizmo (20/5/16)

Please note Cheating will not be accepted.. HTML editing of the website through browser extensions is completely not allowed. I may have to enforce short video proof of your size just before death.


----------



## Ruan (20/5/16)

Are the scores not stored somewhere? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (21/5/16)

My best score so far


----------



## blujeenz (21/5/16)

only 1464


----------



## Attie (22/5/16)

@Gizmo , I am assuming all previous scores don't count?


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

This game is really addictive but im not even gonna bother after seeing your score @Attie.
My highest since Thursday has been 4000 and something.
The lag gets me everytime just cant turn around fast enough too.


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/5/16)

Lag for days on the weekend maybe the week will be more Fruitful


----------



## ettiennedj (22/5/16)

@Gizmo, can you please review scores submitted? I believe chrome hacks are not allowed so not sure who's who in the zoo.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (22/5/16)

ettiennedj said:


> @Gizmo, can you please review scores submitted? I believe chrome hacks are not allowed so not sure who's who in the zoo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I'd like to know too , not saying anyone has cheated but I stopped trying once the scores were above 10000

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Migs (22/5/16)

Im going to try again, have gotten 20k but pointless to post unless I wipe attie off the map, wish me luck. Lag is soo bad, must be those overseas servers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/5/16)

Alas the game is afoot once again.


----------



## Gizmo (22/5/16)

There has only been one score that was submitted that was clearly edited results.. The rest of the results still stand.


----------



## blujeenz (22/5/16)

If I can only get the worm to stop behaving like its having fits at a dance competition I might give it a go again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/5/16)

Gizmo said:


> There has only been one score that was submitted that was clearly edited results.. The rest of the results still stand.






Wrathserver said:


> View attachment 54976
> 
> 
> The Zoom hack makes this a lot easier!



2 man, mine and the one that says he used the plugin app? Suppose its like I said in the pm to you, no point bothering with this competition clearly no way to tell who cheated even when we admit we did.


----------



## Attie (22/5/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> 2 man, mine and the one that says he used the plugin app? Suppose its like I said in the pm to you, no point bothering with this competition clearly no way to tell who cheated even when we admit we did.



That's allowed, the extension allows you to change FOV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/5/16)

I stated in the beginning that using the plugin was allowed as people would use them anyway. But actually editing the HTML of the page is not allowed. 2 Screenshots are required the in game score and the score at the end from now on.


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/5/16)

Gizmo said:


> I stated in the beginning that using the plugin was allowed as people would use them anyway. But actually editing the HTML of the page is not allowed. 2 Screenshots are required the in game score and the score at the end from now on.



Oh man I feel a like a git. I read the first three posts, OP and rules nothing in there about using the extension. 

My apologies, I was wrong. I've been trying to hit the high score without the extension.


----------



## Migs (22/5/16)

Soo this took like 5 hours straight, what a way to spend your Sunday night  The small snakes are way worse than the big ones, they are the ones who sprints infront of your face...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

So tempted to enter but my photoshop skills are crap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cruzz_33 (23/5/16)

Migs said:


> Soo this took like 5 hours straight, what a way to spend your Sunday night  The small snakes are way worse than the big ones, they are the ones who sprints infront of your face...
> View attachment 55124
> View attachment 55125



Did you get over 50k twice ?


----------



## Migs (23/5/16)

Same game, you loose size when you boost. I'll try for higher score later if lag allows it and if you were wondering about the time difference between the two, I took a break after I died and only screen shotted the app screen when I returned.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (23/5/16)

@Migs was just wondering.
Crazy score well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (24/5/16)

Going to sleep now. This game sucks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Migs (24/5/16)

@Cruzz_33 Thx man, apreciate it.


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

Haha! **** this game! But I'm really enjoying starting little worms and just trying to bump off everyone else! It's like a game that celebrates trolling!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (24/5/16)

Keep them coming! 2 Days left


----------



## Laubscher12 (24/5/16)

what is the score that needs to be beaten ? @Gizmo


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

This game is going to be the death of me! Besides, everyone knows it's not the size of the snake that wins you a Laisimo, it's what you do with it that counts! Right @Gizmo ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Migs (25/5/16)

Got a new high this morning that Ill post later if someone tops my old score.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy (25/5/16)

Hmmmm, let the games begin!


----------



## Kaizer (25/5/16)

Migs said:


> Got a new high this morning that Ill post later if someone tops my old score.



How do you guys get it right with the lag? Frustrates the hell out of me

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Migs (25/5/16)

Play 3 am in the morning


----------



## Migs (25/5/16)

New score that I got in the morning, less lag is key.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

Migs said:


> New score that I got in the morning, less lag is key.
> View attachment 55554
> View attachment 55555


WTF!? 

I tried again earlier today, the lag was so bad I couldn't even get to 1000. Well done man! Now get some sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

Damn well done @Migs


----------



## Gizmo (26/5/16)

2 Hours left


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

Gizmo said:


> 2 Hours left



I could play for 2 hours straight and get nowhere near @Migs LOL

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (26/5/16)

I think everyone saw @Migs score and just went "meh, no point trying"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Robert Howes (26/5/16)

No point in trying. The lag kills me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/5/16)

*Congratulations to @Migs with a monster score of 169 130! I actually cannot believe it!

I will be PM'ing you shortly for your address so we can ship your prize to you! 

Well Done again! 

Vape King Team
*​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/16)

Incredible! Well done @Migs, you earned that one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206 (26/5/16)

Well done @Migs. Killer score and well deserved prize. Enjoy it!!!   

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (26/5/16)

@Migs winning score process must have been something like this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

Well done @Migs , well deserved buddy! You owned it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

Wow great prize too well done 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (26/5/16)

Would just like to thank the team at Vape King for this awesome giveway and let you guys know it was a pleasure being apart of it, too excited for words now, I wish everyone a briliant day further.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (26/5/16)

Well done @Migs ! That is insane! I got to 456 yesterday  Really cool compo @Gizmo , you guys are awesome!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/5/16)

Well done @Migs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (29/5/16)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Migs (31/5/16)

Just want to say thanks to @Gizmo for the amazing prize, received it today and it looks stunning.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/16)

Congrats @Migs !
Well done

Great competition @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

